# Lead walking nightmare!!



## Aliwebb (Nov 12, 2012)

Lead walking is turning into a nightmare,the odd pull and thinking he is pack leader I can handle its the manic behaviour when we approach other dogs that I'm not sure how to solve.diesel is the friendliest dog ever to humans and other dogs....off the lead that is.on the lead the minute he sees other dogs he jumping barking pulling basically going mad.im sure he just wants to get to them and say hi but the poor little old lady walking her poodle doesn't realise that!!i try not to change my body language and iv tried ignoring it and pulling him on but not getting much luck!!i also have a 10 year old terrier who has never done this but once diesel starts he now joins in :-\ Can anybody help???


----------



## Sail (Jun 18, 2013)

There are various harnesses and leads that discourage pulling.

thunder leash come to mind. 
http://www.thundershirt.com/Product/ThunderLeash.aspx?item_guid=07665bd4-cc1c-4f0c-be5d-26c277e64b56

Easywalk harness.
http://intl.premier.com/Intl/UK/Pro...ries/Dogs/Easy-Walk-Harness-Extra-Small-Black

Or a hound martingale type collar might work as well. http://classichound.com/pages/what-is-a-martingale-dog-collar


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

My two have been a challenge on walks and I've been working with them for months and months but they are making progress. They get excited and pull when they see other dogs, but not to the extent that you describe. Does Diesel know the "leave it" command? As we walk approach another dog on our walk if my dogs start pulling I give them a correction while I say leave it, this usually works and we continue on our way. If they continue to pull I will do an abrupt about face and start walking in the other direction, then when they are calm I'll turn around again. It can be a lot of work, but you just have to be consistent with it. A few days ago I was out taking mine for a walk and about halfway through I realized that no one was pulling, we had walked past a few people and some dogs and they both behaved perfectly - that's when I realized that all these months of consistency were actually paying off. Keep at it - you'll get there!


----------



## Aliwebb (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you i will look Into those collars!
He knows the leave it command but seems to listen to nothing when he's going frantic! Iv also noticed he is only like this in our neighbourhood we have been to the beach today and as usual off lead he's mr wonderful will even acknowledge leave it we stopped to get a drink lead back on dogs pass he's wagged his tail that's been the extent of his excitedness,could it be a territorial thing maybe??


----------



## Sail (Jun 18, 2013)

http://www.rcpets.com/index.php/browse/category/id/DOG#main_panel

http://www.rcpets.com/index.php/browse/category/id/RC_Col#main_panel

Wide collar, provides neck support and won't chocke or cough or cut off blood circulation.... like chocker type chains tend to do. 
Even with a standard harness the dog may cough because it tends to extend the neck forward and downward, according to what I've experienced under heavy distractions. Rabbits : , visiting relatives, department stores...

First time in a department store even an ecollar won't work reliably, just too many corrections needed.... and prongs look massively barbaric.



organicthoughts said:


> Sail,
> 
> What is that padded collar you are using?


----------



## Sail (Jun 18, 2013)

Great.
It won't actually stop the dog from pulling. Trainig does. It will, however, be safer on the neck. 

But then, the dogs are mostly off leash 8), at heel or exploring the trail in front. 

http://m.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-teach-your-dog-to-heel-on-a-leash.html

http://m.dogbreedinfo.com/?url=http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/articles/dogwalk.htm#2933


----------

